# Poem i wrote. (NOT HORSE RELATED)



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I thought I would share this poem I wrote for Literature. Just popped into my head. This is my first draft, never made any changes. My mom took it to her Eng. professor and he loved it. I was do proud of myself. I don;t have these momnts of genius too often!


I am running through the woods


Being chased by something large.


A wolf.


I can hear it


Closer and closer 


I try to run faster


My heart is beating


So fast I can hear it


Maybe the wolf can, too?


No time to think.


Only run.​



Through the forest


I wonder if this will be


The last time I will see the trees


The sky, the grass.​



I can now feel the breath


Of the dirty wolf


Who wants me dead.​



He is much too close


For a quick escape


I turn sharp to the right,


But he knew what was coming.​



I feel a paw on my back


Then teeth on my neck


Pain, then nothing.


It is over.​



Suddenly I can see myself


Being torn to pieces


As I hover above


Watching the death of myself.​



The death of a rabbit.​


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Sorry about the stupid spacing...


----------



## beforetomorrow (Oct 8, 2011)

Haha I love it! The first time I read it before the "death of a rabbit" in the last line, I wasn't sure where it was going but affter that last line and reading it a second time it's really really good!



> He is much too close
> 
> 
> For a quick escape
> ...


*shivers* love it!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Heeh! Glad you like it!


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow this is amazing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice bit of prose!


----------

